# what Equipment



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking on ideas on equipment. I will hardly run into any thing over 4 inches. I do not get a lot of root calls. I am just looking for a larger machine to go with what I allready have.
I have a k-50, k-380, k-39. Just looking something else to get all the bases covered.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Spartan 300 would be a good machine for you. It can do 3" to 6" lines.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree with Ron. The 300 is a good machine for light sewers. Now if you need to clean some monster roots out of some lines, then you need a Ridgid 7500 powerhouse or a Spartan 2001! ROOOAAAR! Those are the bigdaddys of drum machines!:tank:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Actually I changed my mind. If you can only get ONE sewer machine, for light duty use, 4" max. pipes, then get a Ridgid k-60 sectional machine.:thumbsup: One of the best drain machines ever made. I am a drum lover. yet I still carry a K-60 with me everywhere. Useful, excellent tool.
Expensive. but worth every penny.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Bah the king of drum machines is a Spartan 1065. And I would not waste my money on a K-60 If I am going to get a sectional machine that can spin 7/8 cable I would get the Rothenberger R-750 which will spin the 7/8 cable and the 1 1/4 cable with out any modifications to the machine. And you can get a colet that snaps into the front of the machine that lets you run the 5/8 cable.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I won't ever use a drum machine, I liked my K-60, but I did not replace it when my truck got broken into.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Bah the king of drum machines is a Spartan 1065. And I would not waste my money on a K-60 If I am going to get a sectional machine that can spin 7/8 cable I would get the Rothenberger R-750 which will spin the 7/8 cable and the 1 1/4 cable with out any modifications to the machine. And you can get a colet that snaps into the front of the machine that lets you run the 5/8 cable.


Thanks for the tips Ron. I have most of my experience with Ridgid tools in my career.

I am very happy with the k-60 and k-7500 right now. I am open to change though, and may replace the K-7500 with a Spartan 1065 someday. Especially since drainmasters like yourself seem to love them.:thumbsup:

I am NOT happy with my medium machines. I own a K-380 and a K-400 and they both suck ass. Built terribly. They work ok for now, but the belt falls off easily, an the autofeed is a piece of junk design. I can hardly wait to replace them with Spartan 100s. Much, much better designed medium drum machine. Perhaps the best.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

service guy said:


> Thanks for the tips Ron. I have most of my experience with Ridgid tools in my career.
> 
> I am very happy with the k-60 and k-7500 right now. I am open to change though, and may replace the K-7500 with a Spartan 1065 someday. Especially since drainmasters like yourself seem to love them.:thumbsup:
> 
> I am NOT happy with my medium machines. I own a K-380 and a K-400 and they both suck ass. Built terribly. They work ok for now, but the belt falls off easily, an the autofeed is a piece of junk design. I can hardly wait to replace them with Spartan 100s. Much, much better designed medium drum machine. Perhaps the best.


I like my k-380. I do not have the auto feed on mine. I was planning to get another one but that got pushed back. I wanted to have one with 3/8 cable and one with 1/2 cable. Any way I like the machine. I fill it is perfect for light to medium soft stoppages


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

service guy said:


> Thanks for the tips Ron. I have most of my experience with Ridgid tools in my career.
> 
> I am very happy with the k-60 and k-7500 right now. I am open to change though, and may replace the K-7500 with a Spartan 1065 someday. Especially since drainmasters like yourself seem to love them.:thumbsup:
> 
> I am NOT happy with my medium machines. I own a K-380 and a K-400 and they both suck ass. Built terribly. They work ok for now, but the belt falls off easily, an the autofeed is a piece of junk design. I can hardly wait to replace them with Spartan 100s. Much, much better designed medium drum machine. Perhaps the best.


 AS far as the Spartan 100 machine goes it is a decent machine. But this is where Ridgid did get it right with the K-3800 . The plastic drum is real nice and the cable does not bind up in it as much as a 100 machine does. Do not get me wrong the Spartan 100 is a nice machine, I own 6 of them and only one K-3800.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

The k-3800 would be great... IF it had wheels/handtruck and a decent autofeed. Oh wait, the SPartan 100 already has all that!:whistling2:


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Got a 3800 in 1/2",Little brute.Take it out when get a feeling I'm going to get into the white carpet job.Van only has room for the k-60 fulltime with 5/8"&7/8".I cannot wait to get out of this cracker box.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Since you have the k-39 k50 and k380 and say say not much roots you should get a k-60 even though it actually is a good root machine with innercore cable as the lead section. But don't pass up a spartan 1065 I love mine.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> Got a 3800 in 1/2",Little brute.Take it out when get a feeling I'm going to get into the white carpet job.Van only has room for the k-60 fulltime with 5/8"&7/8".I cannot wait to get out of this cracker box.


What crackerbox Adam? What you driving these days?:scooter:


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

I've had a standard length ford van for the past year to celebrate our recession. 

Truck's sitting while the mobile billboard drives around fitting the image the homeowner is used to.

How you been Carl?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Drain machines and the trucks that haul them....now that would be a good magazine topic! Drooling on drain machines and trucks...:laughing:

I have been good Adam. And bad too. Its been a rough year.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Key is to make it thru bad times then kick azz in the good times.
If a guys business makes it in a recession he's unstoppable!


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

spartan nuff said.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't like the little Ridgid machines. They feel poorly built plus any Home owner can walk into Home Chepo and buy one.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

We have 2-380`s and they spend their time setting in the shop as we never use em. Kinda like the K-60, just never use em as they are messy and take to much time setting up and packing up. I`ll take my K-7500`s any day as time is money!


----------

